
A trillion congruent numbers calculated - apotheon
http://www.physorg.com/news172819291.html
======
diiq
It would be easier to read this if they gave equations or names for sequences,
insdead of using elipses --- 5, 13, 21, 29... is harder for me to understand
than 5+8n; and the similarity between 5+8n and 3+8n is instantly obvious.
Maybe that is me and not every reader.

I would also love to hear more about the algorithm; why are such astoundingly
large numbers necessary?

